# Looking for a DTG printer to print a sample for my client



## genesissat (Sep 29, 2013)

I have a client that is looking to get shirts printed, but wants a sample.
I have the high quality jpeg and PS File.
message me if you are interested and we can work something out.
I screenprint and its not worth it for me to burn and setup for 1.
I will give you the whole job if you print the sample.

thank you


----------



## genesissat (Sep 29, 2013)

I found a printer, thanks


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

There are some printers on here and google is also a good place to search.


----------

